# Purchasing Points



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 17, 2008)

I know AGR limits point purchases to 10,000 per calendar year, but does their calendar start with the purchase date, or does it follow the standard calendar? In other words, if, for example, I purchased 10,000 points on 31 DEC 2008, would I be able to add to by account again on 2 JAN 2009?


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 17, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I know AGR limits point purchases to 10,000 per calendar year, but does their calendar start with the purchase date, or does it follow the standard calendar? In other words, if, for example, I purchased 10,000 points on 31 DEC 2008, would I be able to add to by account again on 2 JAN 2009?


I would vote yes


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, the "calendar year" goes from 1/1 to 12/31. Thus it would be possible to purchase 10,000 points on 12/31 @ 11 PM and another 10,00 points on 1/1 @ 1 AM - since they were bought in different "years"!


----------



## sechs (Aug 18, 2008)

To be clear, a "calendar year" is always the year that starts the first day on the calendar and ends on the last day on the calendar for a given year.

One year from the date of purchase is referred to as "one year from the date of purchase."


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 18, 2008)

sechs said:


> To be clear, a "calendar year" is always the year that starts the first day on the calendar and ends on the last day on the calendar for a given year.
> One year from the date of purchase is referred to as "one year from the date of purchase."


But for AGR (and many airline frequent flyer programs and hotel frequent stay programs), the "calendar year" is January 1 to December 31 only. It doesn't matter if it's January 5, April 20 or September 15, the new calendar year begins for the next year on January 1! Even HHonors is going from the "Rolling VIP Tier" (which started to count stays from 1 year from your stay) to a calendar year (of 1/1 to 12/31)!


----------



## sechs (Aug 18, 2008)

I swear that's what I said....


----------



## Bigval109 (Sep 12, 2008)

sechs said:


> I swear that's what I said....


 perhaps next year they will have another no fee period when we can rack up some points. I've hit my limit a couple of weeks ago. I want a two zone bedroom going to cali. I live on the east coast so I may have to go coach to the begining of zone two.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 12, 2008)

Bigval109 said:


> perhaps next year they will have another no fee period when we can rack up some points. I've hit my limit a couple of weeks ago. I want a two zone bedroom going to cali. I live on the east coast so I may have to go *coach to the begining of zone two*.


If the loophole routing is still in place, and you don't mind the extra train time and miles :lol: , you may want to go coach to ATL (which is the border between the eastern and midwest zones). Then the route you on the Crescent to CVS or WAS to get to CHI (and CA) for 2 zones!

I am going coach from KIN-BHM (using a 1 zone coach award KIN-ATL and paying ~$27 cash for ATL-BHM - and earning more points  ), and then a 2 zone roomette or bedroom BHM-LAX! By doing this, 4+ zones cost 25.5K/35.5K instead of 35K/50K for 3 zones!


----------

